# Smith & Wesson MP15-22 Rifle



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I have a problem.....hoping some readers out there can help!
So I have the MP15-22 Rifle. Long story short is I'm looking for a new bolt assembly. 
Any ideas where I can find one? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It appears there is no 3rd party vendors for S&W parts for the MP15-22.....
Sources for S&W M&P 15-22 Bolt Assembly Parts? - AR15.COM


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

S&W will be your only source for parts. You might be able to buy them through Brownells, but they'll still be S&W parts. 

Assuming you're new to guns: they're are not like cars where you can buy parts for a Chevy or Honda made by 10 different companies. They are all unique and the market is too small. This includes the magazines.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Have to ask why do you want to replace the factory bolt? All this fabulous little rifle needs is a difference trigger assembly. I installed a Geissele SSA-E trigger in mine and the difference is amazing. Their SSA would also be a fine replacement as well (have one of those in my M&P 15 Sport).

This little .22LR rifle is one of the best of its kind out there. Great shooter and one heck of a lot of fun to boot. Maybe a vertical grip and some optional sighting equipment is in order but it really is hard to beat this one.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Have to ask why do you want to replace the factory bolt? All this fabulous little rifle needs is a difference trigger assembly. I installed a Geissele SSA-E trigger in mine and the difference is amazing. Their SSA would also be a fine replacement as well (have one of those in my M&P 15 Sport).
> 
> This little .22LR rifle is one of the best of its kind out there. Great shooter and one heck of a lot of fun to boot. Maybe a vertical grip and some optional sighting equipment is in order but it really is hard to beat this one.


Well I feel like an idoit saying this but I misplaced the bolt assembly while cleaning it. Cant find it anywhere. Might have lost it at the range while i was doing a clean up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If you left it at the range, go back and see if someone turned it in. If it is gone for good, you can order a bolt assembly but remember, you will need all of the parts which are part of it. Refer to your owner's manual or check this out online.

This is one of the best reasons not to clean your gun at a range. Another being the fact that you will most always need something from your cleaning kit that you don't have with you. I have a dedicated desk in my basement for cleaning, repairing, and modifying my firearms. Most everything I need is there. When I go to the range, I never tank any cleaning equipment. Sometimes a few tools for sighting in a gun but that's it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You are just gonna have to suck it up and call S&W. 

I have a 15-22, and it is a great gun. There are some aftermarket parts for it here and there - but that's a main piece of the gun.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> You are just gonna have to suck it up and call S&W.
> 
> I have a 15-22, and it is a great gun. There are some aftermarket parts for it here and there - but that's a main piece of the gun.


**UPDATE** Called Smith & Wesson today, said they dont make the bolt assembly for the MP15-22 rifle anymore. Does any one know of a site or a place where I can get one. The rifle is useless without one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Post a WTB on the S&W Forum website. All I can think of. Maybe someone has a damaged rifle somewhere that would sell the other parts?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

fishing_5 said:


> **UPDATE** Called Smith & Wesson today, said they dont make the bolt assembly for the MP15-22 rifle anymore. Does any one know of a site or a place where I can get one. The rifle is useless without one.


Really? This is crazy. A brand new rifle, for the most part, a hot seller, and they're no longer making a key part for it? What the heck are they thinking? Have you checked the after market suppliers and some of the big guys like Brownells and Cabelas? Don't give up yet.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Brownells dont have it. Already search their site. Stopped into Cabelas and they dont do gun smithing in house. They said they send all their work out. I beleive the option at this point is to find a used rifle, take the part out then sell that gun as parts.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I would try S&W again just for kicks. Ask to speak to a technician or perhaps a shop manager. It's very hard to imagine them not making a bolt for one of their most popular AR styled rifles anymore.

If this doesn't pan out, try some gunsmiths in your area and even some gun shops that have armorers on duty. Have you gone back to the range where you left it to see if someone turned it in?


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I would try S&W again just for kicks. Ask to speak to a technician or perhaps a shop manager. It's very hard to imagine them not making a bolt for one of their most popular AR styled rifles anymore.
> 
> If this doesn't pan out, try some gunsmiths in your area and even some gun shops that have armorers on duty. Have you gone back to the range where you left it to see if someone turned it in?


Yea I went back to the range, not there. Tried a few local gun smiths and still nothing.


----------

